

Y Combinator Diaries Week 5 - dkasper
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080609.wgtYcombo_1_0606/BNStory/Technology/?page=rss&id=RTGAM.20080609.wgtYcombo_1_0606

======
ph0rque
> In that time-span we've been able to create the core product in terms of
> basic functionality: this includes the functionality that any iteration of
> our final offering will need. It's a pretty well-oiled machine of planning,
> building wireframes, development, final design/interface decisions, and
> user-flow integration.

Can anyone with experience post quick step-by-step instructions on this type
of product development? I.e. if I just got an idea for a web app, what would
be the quickest way to flesh it out?

------
billroberts
I'm not picking on these guys in particular, because it's a widely used
phrase, but does the English language really deserve "liquidity event" instead
of, say, "selling the company"?

~~~
parker
What about IPOs, or a leveraged management buyout? Just because acquisitions
are the 'en vogue' liquidity event doesn't mean it's the only kind.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
I agree that liquidity event is a more accurate term than "selling the
company". If you are looking for something less formal, you can use "cashing
out".

While we're on the topic of language: Parker, you may want to read
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallelism_>(grammar) -- the incongruity
between "are" and "it's" in your sentence ain't right.

------
sanj
I love the obligatory photo in front of MIT! I'm guessing it is from the day
before convocation.

